# HP iPAQ mobile PC issue



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there guys, I have an HP iPAQ pocket pc, 4700series, that wont boot past the initial boot screen. soft, and hard resets wont work, i used a new battery, which doesnt fix the issue, and it wont connect to the computer because it doesnt turn on far enough, to be recognized as a device. i have attached a photo of what this screen looks like, and i would appreciate any help you can give. i DO have advanced soldering techniques, as well as access to hardware, and software techniques. if you could let me know your opinions, it would be appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## Shaagul (Jun 13, 2016)

Where the screenshot


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Shaagul said:


> Where the screenshot


Considering that this thread is almost 3 years old, the screenshot, or indeed, the issue probably doesn't exist anymore.

Which leaves me wondering, why are you responding to posts made in early 2014?


----------

